# Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia



## Vikrant

I think Malaysians have gone insane. 

---

A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.

The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".

Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.

Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.

...

Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges


Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.

Everybody knows that.

That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.

Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.

Where's the beef?


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
Click to expand...



That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
Click to expand...

It is all part of the game to keep the price up.

Meth has no intrinsic value, I could make a million dollars worth of illegal meth for a few hundred bucks.

If it were legal, it would sell for the price of aspirin.

If she hangs, she hangs for the benefit of the market in which she was engaged.

That's just how it works.


----------



## Vikrant

AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.







Cookies must be enabled. The Australian


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
Click to expand...

What is tragic about it?

They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.

I see no tragedy.


----------



## Pogo

In a perverse way it's somehow reassuring to know somebody somewhere has even worse laws than we do.

But Australia should make it clear this won't be tolerated.


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
Click to expand...


It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian


Could not get that to open the article.

That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.

I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.

Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?


----------



## Meathead

For some reason Western governments do not think Malaysia's laws should apply to their citizens.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
Click to expand...

I see nothing barbaric about it.

Australia should mind its own business.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
Click to expand...


She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
Click to expand...


Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Meathead said:


> For some reason Western governments do not think Malaysia's laws should apply to their citizens.


We encourage foreigners to disregard ours.  Go figure


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
Click to expand...


She is not in Australia now, is she?

Falls under tough shit.

How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
Click to expand...


Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
I guess I was just raised that way.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is even more tragic that they have been insane for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
Click to expand...



What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?

Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.

This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.

Randbots.... .SMH


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
> My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
> I guess I was just raised that way.
Click to expand...


We do not know if she is a smuggler. That is why you need to be careful before executing people. On top of that, you do not need to execute her to prevent her from smuggling. She can be imprisoned if she is found guilty. It is the blood lust of Malaysia I find disturbing especially when it can be avoided.


----------



## Vikrant

Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is tragic about it.
> 
> They hang traffickers in hard drugs and narcotics.
> 
> I see no tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
Click to expand...


I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.

I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at that early age.

EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.

Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.

No sympathy here.


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:


That is almost three pounds of "ice".

Bullshit.


----------



## Vikrant

Roadrunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.
> 
> I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at the early age.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.
> 
> Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.
> 
> No sympathy here.
Click to expand...


You bring the perspective of a criminal mind which supports violence and excesses. That is not how civilized minds work though.


----------



## Meathead

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost three pounds of "ice".
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

3.3 lbs, but who's counting? Puzzling thing that she's on her way to Melbourne Shanghai and connecting in Kuala Lumper. Why would she be checked on her layover unless she exited the international zone?


----------



## Roadrunner

Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
> My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
> I guess I was just raised that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not know if she is a smuggler. That is why you need to be careful before executing people. On top of that, you do not need to execute her to prevent her from smuggling. She can be imprisoned if she is found guilty. It is the blood lust of Malaysia I find disturbing especially when it can be avoided.
Click to expand...




Vikrant said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> Australia should mind its own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.
> 
> I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at the early age.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.
> 
> Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.
> 
> No sympathy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring the perspective of a criminal mind which supports violence and excesses. That is not how civilized minds work though.
Click to expand...



I never engaged in violence or theft, hence I quit that shit in my teens when the violence came in.

I don't sympathize with lawbreakers that get caught.

It is part of the risk.

Do I think the law making meth illegal is stupid?

That is another issue altogether.

I think hard narcotics should be legal, cheap, pure and easily available.

I won't use them, or miss those that misuse them.


----------



## Roadrunner

Meathead said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost three pounds of "ice".
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.3 lbs, but who's counting? Puzzling thing that she's on her way to Melbourne Shanghai and connecting in Kuala Lumper. Why would she be checked on her layover unless she exited the international zone?
Click to expand...



She is a soldier in the smuggling game, if she hangs, she hangs to support the price.

No sympathy.


----------



## Porker

Vikrant said:


> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges



1.5 kilos equals 3.3 POUNDS. The stupid bitch was a drug smuggler. Whatever she gets she deserves.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
> My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
> I guess I was just raised that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not know if she is a smuggler. That is why you need to be careful before executing people. On top of that, you do not need to execute her to prevent her from smuggling. She can be imprisoned if she is found guilty. It is the blood lust of Malaysia I find disturbing especially when it can be avoided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's an *Australian citizen*, dumbass.  Doesn't get more one's "business" than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.
> 
> I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at the early age.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.
> 
> Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.
> 
> No sympathy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring the perspective of a criminal mind which supports violence and excesses. That is not how civilized minds work though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never engaged in violence or theft, hence I quit that shit in my teens when the violence came in.
> 
> I don't sympathize with lawbreakers that get caught.
> 
> It is part of the risk.
> 
> Do I think the law making meth illegal is stupid?
> 
> That is another issue altogether.
> 
> I think hard narcotics should be legal, cheap, pure and easily available.
> 
> I won't use them, or miss those that misuse them.
Click to expand...



You seem to have a wee bit of trouble distinguishing "conviction of a crime" from "execution".  Deflection noted.  One a them Hail Mary plays.  It's what ya gotta do when nothing else works.


----------



## Roadrunner

Pogo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get that to open the article.
> 
> 
> That said, for every hour I have spent in an airport, I have heard the message about making sure you aren't carrying something for somebody else message at least 4 times.
> 
> I am sure it is standard practice almost everywhere.
> 
> Would you feel sorry for her if she had "unknowingly" been caught with a terror weapon of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
> My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
> I guess I was just raised that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not know if she is a smuggler. That is why you need to be careful before executing people. On top of that, you do not need to execute her to prevent her from smuggling. She can be imprisoned if she is found guilty. It is the blood lust of Malaysia I find disturbing especially when it can be avoided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not in Australia now, is she?
> 
> Falls under tough shit.
> 
> How many times do you think drug mules make that "I didn't know it was in there" defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.
> 
> I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at the early age.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.
> 
> Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.
> 
> No sympathy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring the perspective of a criminal mind which supports violence and excesses. That is not how civilized minds work though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never engaged in violence or theft, hence I quit that shit in my teens when the violence came in.
> 
> I don't sympathize with lawbreakers that get caught.
> 
> It is part of the risk.
> 
> Do I think the law making meth illegal is stupid?
> 
> That is another issue altogether.
> 
> I think hard narcotics should be legal, cheap, pure and easily available.
> 
> I won't use them, or miss those that misuse them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a wee bit of trouble distinguishing "conviction of a crime" from "execution".  Deflection noted.  One a them Hail Mary plays.  It's what ya gotta do when nothing else works.
Click to expand...


CONVICTION of a crime is usually followed by EXECUTION of the sentence.

No amount of moaning and wailing will get me to sympathize with her.

She played the game, she lost.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate situations always make me sorry. But that is just me. I was raised that way. I think we should take life only and only when there is no other way. Self defense is the only time, it is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate is having a kid you love OD on a dangerous drug imported by the likes of this lady.
> My sympathy goes more to the parents of OD victims than to the smugglers.
> I guess I was just raised that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do not know if she is a smuggler. That is why you need to be careful before executing people. On top of that, you do not need to execute her to prevent her from smuggling. She can be imprisoned if she is found guilty. It is the blood lust of Malaysia I find disturbing especially when it can be avoided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck do you think embassies are for?
> 
> Sorry, countries do not function under the laws of "tough shit".  Barbaric ones might but the civilised look after their own.  Your "it's all about me" attitude is pukeable.  I gather that you have never traveled in your life.
> 
> This just in: a fundamental function of _any_ nation is to look after its citizens.  Australia needs to step up, big time.  And one assumes they're already doing that, which is as it should be.
> 
> Randbots.... .SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Merchant Marine, and have done my fair share of drug smuggling in the '60's.
> 
> I knew never to do it in Singapore or Malaysia at the early age.
> 
> EVERYBODY knows the score, she gambled, she lost.
> 
> Trafficking in hard core narcotics can land you a death penalty in the US too.
> 
> No sympathy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring the perspective of a criminal mind which supports violence and excesses. That is not how civilized minds work though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never engaged in violence or theft, hence I quit that shit in my teens when the violence came in.
> 
> I don't sympathize with lawbreakers that get caught.
> 
> It is part of the risk.
> 
> Do I think the law making meth illegal is stupid?
> 
> That is another issue altogether.
> 
> I think hard narcotics should be legal, cheap, pure and easily available.
> 
> I won't use them, or miss those that misuse them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a wee bit of trouble distinguishing "conviction of a crime" from "execution".  Deflection noted.  One a them Hail Mary plays.  It's what ya gotta do when nothing else works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CONVICTION of a crime is usually followed by EXECUTION of the sentence.
> 
> No amount of moaning and wailing will get me to sympathize with her.
> 
> She played the game, she lost.
Click to expand...


^^ Anarchist sociopath.


----------



## Vikrant

Meathead said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost three pounds of "ice".
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.3 lbs, but who's counting? Puzzling thing that she's on her way to Melbourne Shanghai and connecting in Kuala Lumper. Why would she be checked on her layover unless she exited the international zone?
Click to expand...


I think that is the another issue with Malaysians. They do not seem to honor international zone protocol for transit passengers.


----------



## bianco

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
Click to expand...



Yes they can.
They can defend that there should be no death sentences for them, especially dumb drug mules.

Malaysia wants to drag Australian citizens from their cells to the gallows and hang-decapitate them?
Then it wll have to ut up with the consequences.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can.
> They can defend that there should be no death sentences for them, especially dumb drug mules.
> 
> Malaysia wants to drag Australian citizens from their cells to the gallows and hang-decapitate them?
> Then it wll have to ut up with the consequences.
Click to expand...


Australia should raise the ante big time. This is the only way Malaysia is going to learn some lesson.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges



That's quite a harsh punishment, IMO.  Wow.  I wonder if they take into account if a person has a clean prior record and things like that.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a harsh punishment, IMO.  Wow.  I wonder if they take into account if a person has a clean prior record and things like that.
Click to expand...


Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a harsh punishment, IMO.  Wow.  I wonder if they take into account if a person has a clean prior record and things like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
Click to expand...


A lot of 3rd world countries.  Have you ever watched that documentary series that used to be on about people who were busted for drugs in foreign countries and having to serve years and years in their awful unsanitary prisons.  Gosh, that must be like a real nightmare, but still, people should not be doing those things in these countries either.  I would certainly NEVER take that risk.


----------



## bianco

P M





Vikrant said:


> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.



Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.

PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> P M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
Click to expand...


Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> P M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
Click to expand...


Why would you want to go and do that?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> P M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
Click to expand...


To apply pressure on Malaysia.


----------



## OnePercenter

Vikrant said:


> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges



Sounds like a great idea for the US.


----------



## bianco

Malaysia should be booted out of the Commonwealth, immediately.
We don't need countries like Malaysia and its barbaric punishments anywhere near the Commonwealth.

Her Majesty should do it now.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> P M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
Click to expand...


But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> P M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh is pretty mild designation of what they call justice system in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
Click to expand...


Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> P MFormer Aussie PM Bob Hawke called Malaysia "barbaric" when they execution-hanged Barlow and Chambers.
> 
> PM Abbott should do the same thing...then rip up the free trade agreement, boot their ambassador out, and boot all Malaysian nationals out including students....for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
Click to expand...


Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia's main source of income is investment from wealthy countries like Australia. I think it will be a good idea for Australia to start pulling out its investment from Malaysia. After that Australia should start lobbying other countries to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
Click to expand...


Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Recidivism is virtually unknown in Malaysia.

They may be onto something.


----------



## bianco

ChrisL said:


> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.



"Death to America" Iran hangs gay people from cranes.
Obama seems like he's going to let Iran make nuclear weapons...then the 'fun' will start...standby for WW3, which won't last long..."one flash and you're ash" it will be.
America kills human beings in death chambers, it really should stop doing that.

Back to Malaysia...it's high time Australia *told* Malaysia what will be happening if Malaysia execution-slaughters another Australian citizen.
Australia either stands for something or it doesn't...idle rhetoric is not standing for something.

Vietnam has the death penalty, and has sentenced Australian citizens to death for drug smuggling.

Howard s pitch saves Australians from firing squad - World - smh.com.au

2006

_TWO Australian men on death row in Vietnam for drug trafficking have escaped execution. The Vietnamese President said he had granted the pair clemency after lobbying from the Prime Minister, John Howard.
One of the men, 46-year-old Mai Cong Thanh, is an Australian citizen from Melbourne. He was arrested in June 2003 and sentenced to death two years later for trafficking 1.69 kilograms of heroin. The other, 45-year-old Nguyen Van Chinh, was born in Vietnam but had permanent residency and was living in Sydney. He was arrested in December 2002 for trafficking 1.05 kilograms of heroin and was also to face the firing squad.

*The Vietnamese President, Tran Duc Luong, advised the Australian Government yesterday he had decided to commute the death sentences, citing "humane tradition" and a good bilateral relationship between the two countries.*_

#####

The President of Vietnam obviously values his country's friendship with Australia;

______________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

_Mr Howard had personally lobbied for clemency for the two when he attended the East Asia summit in Malaysia late last year.
The development leaves three Australian heroin traffickers on death row: Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, who were sentenced to death last week in Bali, and Trinh Huu, who was sentenced in Vietnam in December. _

#####

Mr Howard would've asked nicely, in the spirit of friendship, and for a favour.
...and President Tran Duc Luong looked favourably on his request...as friends usually do.

Not so Joko the new President of Indonesia, he's condemned Chan and Sukumaran to be execution-shredded/tortured to death soon.
...and after all the billions in aid money, and other help and friendship Australia has given Indonesia.
So, as Indonesia is obviously no longer a friend of Australia...Australia should give Vietnam all the aid it now gives Indonesia...and Indonesia should get nothing, not one cent...not even the time of day.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Vietnam will prove much better friend to Australia than Malaysia. Australians should definitely work on improving relations with Vietnam.


----------



## ChrisL

bianco said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Death to America" Iran hangs gay people from cranes.
> Obama seems like he's going to let Iran make nuclear weapons...then the 'fun' will start...standby for WW3, which won't last long..."one flash and you're ash" it will be.
> America kills human beings in death chambers, it really should stop doing that.
> 
> Back to Malaysia...it's high time Australia *told* Malaysia what will be happening if Malaysia execution-slaughters another Australian citizen.
> Australia either stands for something or it doesn't...idle rhetoric is not standing for something.
> 
> Vietnam has the death penalty, and has sentenced Australian citizens to death for drug smuggling.
> 
> Howard s pitch saves Australians from firing squad - World - smh.com.au
> 
> 2006
> 
> _TWO Australian men on death row in Vietnam for drug trafficking have escaped execution. The Vietnamese President said he had granted the pair clemency after lobbying from the Prime Minister, John Howard.
> One of the men, 46-year-old Mai Cong Thanh, is an Australian citizen from Melbourne. He was arrested in June 2003 and sentenced to death two years later for trafficking 1.69 kilograms of heroin. The other, 45-year-old Nguyen Van Chinh, was born in Vietnam but had permanent residency and was living in Sydney. He was arrested in December 2002 for trafficking 1.05 kilograms of heroin and was also to face the firing squad.
> 
> *The Vietnamese President, Tran Duc Luong, advised the Australian Government yesterday he had decided to commute the death sentences, citing "humane tradition" and a good bilateral relationship between the two countries.*_
> 
> #####
> 
> The President of Vietnam obviously values his country's friendship with Australia;
> 
> ______________________________________
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> _Mr Howard had personally lobbied for clemency for the two when he attended the East Asia summit in Malaysia late last year.
> The development leaves three Australian heroin traffickers on death row: Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, who were sentenced to death last week in Bali, and Trinh Huu, who was sentenced in Vietnam in December. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Mr Howard would've asked nicely, in the spirit of friendship, and for a favour.
> ...and President Tran Duc Luong looked favourably on his request...as friends usually do.
> 
> Not so Joko the new President of Indonesia, he's condemned Chan and Sukumaran to be execution-shredded/tortured to death soon.
> ...and after all the billions in aid money, and other help and friendship Australia has given Indonesia.
> So, as Indonesia is obviously no longer a friend of Australia...Australia should give Vietnam all the aid it now gives Indonesia...and Indonesia should get nothing, not one cent...not even the time of day.
Click to expand...


Well, I am against the death penalty, but I guess you shouldn't go to other countries like that and break their laws?  I guess Australia can do what it wants.  It's their citizen.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to go and do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
Click to expand...


Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> To apply pressure on Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
Click to expand...


Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WE have the death penalty here in America too.  Who are WE to tell another country what to do?  Do you want us to involve ourselves in other countries' business, or not?  You can't have it BOTH ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
Click to expand...


That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia does not have death penalty. So Australia definitely has a moral high ground here. But that is not the point though. The point is Malaysia is executing people who have committed non-violent crimes. This is inhumane and barbaric. That is the contention here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
Click to expand...


Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but Iran has the death penalty, as well as a lot of middle eastern countries, as well as North Korea and others.  Why would we take it upon ourselves to set the laws in other countries?  Also, we have groups like ISIS going around systemically raping and executing people, and this is what we should take action about?  Considering Malaysia is probably FAR from the worst among the above mentioned places, I would think we could pick some wiser battles, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
Click to expand...


Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  *There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity*.
Click to expand...


Ya... like every state below the Mason/Dixon line..


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and N Korea are already under sanction. It is time to include Malaysia in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.
Click to expand...


I do not think Palestine is executing Australians. Even then I doubt Australia is investing money in Palestine.


----------



## Indofred

Roadrunner said:


> I see no tragedy.



I do - all the dealers that get through.
These people destroy, in actual deaths, terribly ruined lives, and destroyed families.
There is no excuse for their greed, and it's tough if they get arrested, tried and hanged.
This is what we're really talking about.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.



It sure is, and that's why drug dealers must be removed from the planet.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is, and that's why drug dealers must be removed from the planet.
Click to expand...


It is more important to remove human rights violation.


----------



## Indofred

Pogo said:


> But Australia should make it clear this won't be tolerated.



Tell you what, we'll dump all the dealers and drugs in Australia.
Perhaps you'd like all the drug related problem most of SE avoids by taking out the trash.
As a note, and as I made clear in another thread, if I saw a drug dealer at an airport, I'd make sure the customs arrested them, even though I knew they were likely to die for their crimes.
I see it as a choice - either the murderer or his victims will die, so I vote for the criminal's death.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is barbaric and that is what makes it tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is, and that's why drug dealers must be removed from the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is more important to remove human rights violation.
Click to expand...


That's what's happening.
The rights of potential new victims to a reasonable life is being protected by killing the crap.


----------



## Indofred

Local authorities have people to clean up dog shit in order to protect people from walking in it.
I see the customs offices as doing roughly the same thing, the shit being the dealers.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Australia should make it clear this won't be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, we'll dump all the dealers and drugs in Australia.
> Perhaps you'd like all the drug related problem most of SE avoids by taking out the trash.
> As a note, and as I made clear in another thread, if I saw a drug dealer at an airport, I'd make sure the customs arrested them, even though I knew they were likely to die for their crimes.
> I see it as a choice - either the murderer or his victims will die, so I vote for the criminal's death.
Click to expand...


It is amply clear from your posts that you support human rights violations. That is your stand in life. There are plenty of people like you who add to the burden of this world. This is a much bigger problem than an average Aussie tourist caught with some drugs in his/her luggage.


----------



## Politico

I see no problem. She shouldn't have been carrying the stuff.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> I see no problem. She shouldn't have been carrying the stuff.



If she is found guilty of smuggling drugs, she should be imprisoned not executed. The mindset that advocates death penalty for non-violent crimes is a much bigger problem for this world than even professional drug pushers.


----------



## Politico

If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.



It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> It is amply clear from your posts that you support human rights violations



No, I support the rights of all humans to have a reasonable life, and drugs damage that right.
I've lived long term in societies that have a big drugs problems (UK), and societies that have a much lesser problem (Indonesia and Malaysia).
When you compare the human right to have a life unspoilt by drugs and the crime they cause, the UK is a very poor last place.
My old dad didn't like to take an Aspirin for a headache, but he knew where to buy hard drugs.
There is something very wrong in a society where that can happen.
Out here, very few people know much about drugs, and even the drug squad officers have little clue what a drug infested society is like.
I do, so I support death for drug dealers.
It's when you see the difference that you realise what drugs do to society.


----------



## bianco

One could say that if Indonesia didn't want to have its people living in grinding poverty, and starving to death, it shouldn't have overpopulated itself.


----------



## Indofred

We have to look at the reality of drug addiction.
One day, my girlfriend's car stereo had been stolen, so I nipped to the local drug den, hoping to catch the bastard, beat the merry fuck out of him, and get the radio back,
I kicked down the door, but found the kid (About 16 or so) trousers down, taking a bloke up his arse for ten quid, enough to pay for his next bag of smack.
I should have beaten both of the bastards up, but I felt more like puking on them.

That's drugs, so fuck the rights of the dealers, and support the rights of the rest of the world to be free from these pointless *****.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is amply clear from your posts that you support human rights violations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I support the rights of all humans to have a reasonable life, and drugs damage that right.
> I've lived long term in societies that have a big drugs problems (UK), and societies that have a much lesser problem (Indonesia and Malaysia).
> When you compare the human right to have a life unspoilt by drugs and the crime they cause, the UK is a very poor last place.
> My old dad didn't like to take an Aspirin for a headache, but he knew where to buy hard drugs.
> There is something very wrong in a society where that can happen.
> Out here, very few people know much about drugs, and even the drug squad officers have little clue what a drug infested society is like.
> I do, so I support death for drug dealers.
> It's when you see the difference that you realise what drugs do to society.
Click to expand...


Only if the humans are stoopid enough to buy illegal drugs from the criminal drug dealers and stuff them into their bodies.
Seeing as how we're now going down the *"personal responsibility"* path.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> We have to look at the reality of drug addiction.
> One day, my girlfriend's car stereo had been stolen, so I nipped to the local drug den, hoping to catch the bastard, beat the merry fuck out of him, and get the radio back,
> I kicked down the door, but found the kid (About 16 or so) trousers down, taking a bloke up his arse for ten quid, enough to pay for his next bag of smack.
> I should have beaten both of the bastards up, but I felt more like puking on them.
> 
> That's drugs, so fuck the rights of the dealers, and support the rights of the rest of the world to be free from these pointless *****.



No customers, no dealers.
You could always execution-slaughter all the addicts, it's their money that's supporting the drug trade, and therefore Taliban terrorism etc. 

Beating people up?
Oh dear, that is assault, a crime.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.



I wonder what the public would vote for if it came to a choice between their car stereo and getting rid of the drug dealers that cause their windows to be smashed, and their stereo stolen.
I'll bet the world doesn't give a shit about dealers.

Have some more views of what dealers cause.
This baby is being fed morphine to stop him going cold turkey.
His first few months of life are in detox, recovering from his mother's weak minded stupidity, and the dealers' profits.


----------



## bianco

The civilised world abolished death chambers long ago.
It gives major drug dealers very long prison sentences...and low level drug dealers lesser prison sentences.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> The civilised world abolished death chambers long ago.
> It gives major drug dealers very long prison sentences...and low level drug dealers lesser prison sentences.



What, like the US of A?
Perhaps getting rid of drug dealing killers is wrong, but these things are often about degrees of wrong, not always what is right.
They commit the greater wrong, and there is no real right, so I have no problem with dumping the trash.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when are we all going to learn that whenever we get involved in the affairs of others, we just seem to make enemies?  Although the penalty is very harsh and I certainly don't agree with it, there is no questioning the fact that if you are going to go to another country and break laws, you had better be prepared for the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think Palestine is executing Australians. Even then I doubt Australia is investing money in Palestine.
Click to expand...


So?  The point is that they do execute people, not to mention the TERRORIST activities.  People seem to want to give them help and aid.  It's a crazy world, and it's crazy how people pick what they are going to "outraged" about.    I don't think her punishment is very fair either, but she did go into another country and break the law!  There are many, many more horrible atrocities going on RIGHT now.  Sorry, but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.



No, it's protected.
At the moment, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are being courted by the USA and China.
The US wants a choke point in the Malacca straights, China doesn't want it under US control.
These countries can do pretty much anything they fancy, and the US won't say shit about it.
That's why Indonesia got away with the invasion and slaughter in Tim Tim - The US puppet leader was in power, so sod all was done about it.

That's why the US won't do anything about this Australian murderer, it isn't politically handy for them to do so.
Basically, forget any help from the US, Australia will have to try to save their murderer alone.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's protected.
> At the moment, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are being courted by the USA and China.
> The US wants a choke point in the Malacca straights, China doesn't want it under US control.
> These countries can do pretty much anything they fancy, and the US won't say shit about it.
> That's why Indonesia got away with the invasion and slaughter in Tim Tim - The US puppet leader was in power, so sod all was done about it.
> 
> That's why the US won't do anything about this Australian murderer, it isn't politically handy for them to do so.
> Basically, forget any help from the US, Australia will have to try to save their murderer alone.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, I think the US has bigger fish to fry than to be all outraged about some Aussie who broke the law in a foreign land.    We have loads of our own problems for starters.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vikrant said:


> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian




she was carrying roughly 3 pounds of meth 

or 1500 grams of it


----------



## Indofred

jon_berzerk said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was carrying roughly 3 pounds of meth
> 
> or 1500 grams of it
Click to expand...


How many lives would that have ruined?


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the public would vote for if it came to a choice between their car stereo and getting rid of the drug dealers that cause their windows to be smashed, and their stereo stolen.
> I'll bet the world doesn't give a shit about dealers.
> 
> Have some more views of what dealers cause.
> This baby is being fed morphine to stop him going cold turkey.
> His first few months of life are in detox, recovering from his mother's weak minded stupidity, and the dealers' profits.
Click to expand...


You do not seem to understand that you do not need execute people to fight car stereo theft. You can simply imprison the culprits. Your mindset which swings on or other  extreme direction is troublesome.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, Malaysia has received significant amount of cash influx from wealthy countries like Australia. As its income has gone up so has its propensity for human rights violations. So those countries that have invested in Malaysia, especially those who value human rights have every right to stop and pull out their investment from Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think Palestine is executing Australians. Even then I doubt Australia is investing money in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  The point is that they do execute people, not to mention the TERRORIST activities.  People seem to want to give them help and aid.  It's a crazy world, and it's crazy how people pick what they are going to "outraged" about.    I don't think her punishment is very fair either, but she did go into another country and break the law!  There are many, many more horrible atrocities going on RIGHT now.  Sorry, but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
Click to expand...


Malaysia is just as radicalized as Palestine. But as I said Palestine is not getting any financial investment from Australia or its allies. The same needs to be done about Malaysia.


----------



## Vikrant

jon_berzerk said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was carrying roughly 3 pounds of meth
> 
> or 1500 grams of it
Click to expand...


If she is found guilty, she should be imprisoned. I do not support death penalty. But if she had murdered a Malaysian then I would have understood the justification for her execution. The fact that so many of you support death penalty for a non-violent crime is reflective of a mindset that the world needs to tackle in upcoming years.


----------



## peach174

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put things in perspective, Malaysia is getting ready to execute a grandmother for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost three pounds of "ice".
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Exactly.
She was carrying 3.30693393 pounds (1.5 kilograms) of Ice.


----------



## irosie91

Is  1.5 kilo ----a LOT?        I have a silly story----
I was sitting in a little park and some guy stopped
and asked me   "do you know where I can buy some
ice"?        I said-     "in the grocery store"     He said
"how about crack"      I said   "you want cracked ice"?
He said  "yeah"------I said-----"well ---just get a bag of
ice and hit it with a hammer-----but be sure to wrap the
bag in a towel so you don't tear the plastic".    
Does anyone here know that I am THAT clueless? ---
I was------often still am


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way of the world now.  Countries have to buy their friends and allies apparently.  also, do you think the poor citizens of the country would be the ones to suffer?  The rich and powerful people who run things probably wouldn't be hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think Palestine is executing Australians. Even then I doubt Australia is investing money in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  The point is that they do execute people, not to mention the TERRORIST activities.  People seem to want to give them help and aid.  It's a crazy world, and it's crazy how people pick what they are going to "outraged" about.    I don't think her punishment is very fair either, but she did go into another country and break the law!  There are many, many more horrible atrocities going on RIGHT now.  Sorry, but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is just as radicalized as Palestine. But as I said Palestine is not getting any financial investment from Australia or its allies. The same needs to be done about Malaysia.
Click to expand...


Vik       why do you say that Malaysia is  "just as radicalized
as Palestine?-----is that country shipping terrorist activity to
the world or are you referring to their very strict  'criminal code"?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was carrying roughly 3 pounds of meth
> 
> or 1500 grams of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many lives would that have ruined?
Click to expand...


Quite a few, if they'd been stoopid enough to buy it from the criminal drug dealer.

Drug smuggling is a bad crime...for which she should be punished with a prison sentence.


Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's protected.
> At the moment, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are being courted by the USA and China.
> The US wants a choke point in the Malacca straights, China doesn't want it under US control.
> These countries can do pretty much anything they fancy, and the US won't say shit about it.
> *That's why Indonesia got away with the invasion and slaughter in Tim Tim - The US puppet leader was in power, so sod all was done about it. *
> 
> That's why the US won't do anything about this Australian murderer, it isn't politically handy for them to do so.
> Basically, forget any help from the US, *Australia will have to try to save their murderer alone.*
Click to expand...


Ford and Kissinger gave Indonesia the green light, but told it to wait until they were back on US soil. [refer US National Archives]
For 25 years Indonesia allegedly tortured, mutilated and genocided 200,000 people there.
Many in Australia believe Indonesia would do the same to them given the chance.
Luckily there is no land border.
It's crucial that Australia builds a 15 million strong armed to the teeth militia, gets nukes, and a much bigger military to repel any invasion.

Time Australia [and Britain] stood up to Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore, [and China if it sentences any Australian citizens to death].
Action revenge is needed, not BS words that mean nothing.

Gee, Joko and Co sent warships 'against' Australia, and threatened attack by its air force, over a few people-smuggling boat tow backs by the Abbott govt.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Is  1.5 kilo ----a LOT?        I have a silly story----
> I was sitting in a little park and some guy stopped
> and asked me   "do you know where I can buy some
> ice"?        I said-     "in the grocery store"     He said
> "how about crack"      I said   "you want cracked ice"?
> He said  "yeah"------I said-----"well ---just get a bag of
> ice and hit it with a hammer-----but be sure to wrap the
> bag in a towel so you don't tear the plastic".
> Does anyone here know that I am THAT clueless? ---
> I was------often still am



I have no clue what an 'ice' is either and I have a feeling I do not want to know.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia is no body's ally. The way radicalism is increasing there, it is on verge of going rogue. Those investments will be lost any way even if you do not pull them. Industrialization does not flourish in a radical society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I must assume you feel the same about all of the other "radicalized" countries we give money to.  Funny that some seem to want to help a place like Palestine.  There are plenty of horrible places out there that benefit from our generosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think Palestine is executing Australians. Even then I doubt Australia is investing money in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  The point is that they do execute people, not to mention the TERRORIST activities.  People seem to want to give them help and aid.  It's a crazy world, and it's crazy how people pick what they are going to "outraged" about.    I don't think her punishment is very fair either, but she did go into another country and break the law!  There are many, many more horrible atrocities going on RIGHT now.  Sorry, but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malaysia is just as radicalized as Palestine. But as I said Palestine is not getting any financial investment from Australia or its allies. The same needs to be done about Malaysia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vik       why do you say that Malaysia is  "just as radicalized
> as Palestine?-----is that country shipping terrorist activity to
> the world or are you referring to their very strict  'criminal code"?
Click to expand...


There are terrorists coming out of Malaysia. ISIS has heavy high-tech presence there. Sri Lanka in past has arrested Islmaist terrorist from Malaysia. There is a long list.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> AN Australian woman facing the death penalty in Malaysia on drugs charges claims she did not know the contents of a bag she was carrying that allegedly contained 1.5kg of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was carrying roughly 3 pounds of meth
> 
> or 1500 grams of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many lives would that have ruined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite a few, if they'd been stoopid enough to buy it from the criminal drug dealer.
> 
> Drug smuggling is a bad crime...for which she should be punished with a prison sentence.
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't Malaysia is really on anyone's radar, considering what is happening in the world right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's protected.
> At the moment, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are being courted by the USA and China.
> The US wants a choke point in the Malacca straights, China doesn't want it under US control.
> These countries can do pretty much anything they fancy, and the US won't say shit about it.
> *That's why Indonesia got away with the invasion and slaughter in Tim Tim - The US puppet leader was in power, so sod all was done about it. *
> 
> That's why the US won't do anything about this Australian murderer, it isn't politically handy for them to do so.
> Basically, forget any help from the US, *Australia will have to try to save their murderer alone.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ford and Kissinger gave Indonesia the green light, but told it to wait until they were back on US soil. [refer US National Archives]
> For 25 years Indonesia allegedly tortured, mutilated and genocided 200,000 people there.
> Many in Australia believe Indonesia would do the same to them given the chance.
> Luckily there is no land border.
> It's crucial that Australia builds a 15 million strong armed to the teeth militia, gets nukes, and a much bigger military to repel any invasion.
> 
> Time Australia [and Britain] stood up to Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore, [and China if it sentences any Australian citizens to death].
> Action revenge is needed, not BS words that mean nothing.
> 
> Gee, Joko and Co sent warships 'against' Australia, and threatened attack by its air force, over a few people-smuggling boat tow backs by the Abbott govt.
Click to expand...


Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?



It is claimed, correctly, there is an extremist element in Malaysia, basically out to kill people. Indonesia's worst bombing (Bali) was carried out by a gay Malay terrorist.
If exporting murderers is a reason to kick a country out of the commonwealth, Australia should be first as they export lots of drug dealing murderers.

If the world is a toilet, Malaysia is simply trying to clean up after an explosive Australian fart.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is claimed, correctly, there is an extremist element in Malaysia, basically out to kill people. Indonesia's worst bombing (Bali) was carried out by a gay Malay terrorist.
> If exporting murderers is a reason to kick a country out of the commonwealth, Australia should be first as they export lots of drug dealing murderers.
> 
> If the world is a toilet, Malaysia is simply trying to clean up after an explosive Australian fart.
Click to expand...


I think you may have a point there. If Pakistan can be in The Commonwealth then why not Malaysia.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> I have no clue what an 'ice' is either and I have a feeling I do not want to know.



Crystal methamphetamine hydrochloride.
It's highly addictive.

It destroys your life






It rots your teeth.





It destroys your skin.









It kills you.
Man chronicles his death by meth use - Health - Addictions NBC News







Hence my assertion, these drug dealers are murderers.

We aren't talking about some party drug with little or no real problems in its use - we're talking destroyed lives, massive injury, and a slow, painful death.

We have to get rid of these evil killers, so I fully support the death penalty for people who make money by killing others.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> Action revenge is needed, not BS words that mean nothing.



I agree.
All Australians should be strip searched and subjected to body scans before they enter or leave Australia.
So many evil murderers in that country, you must assume the whole population are daft bastards.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what an 'ice' is either and I have a feeling I do not want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal methamphetamine hydrochloride.
> It's highly addictive.
> 
> It destroys your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It rots your teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It destroys your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It kills you.
> Man chronicles his death by meth use - Health - Addictions NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my assertion, these drug dealers are murderers.
> 
> We aren't talking about some party drug with little or no real problems in its use - we're talking destroyed lives, massive injury, and a slow, painful death.
> 
> We have to get rid of these evil killers, so I fully support the death penalty for people who make money by killing others.
Click to expand...


Drug dealers are criminals, I agree, but if an adult decides to take the drug of his/her own free will, then they are to blame.  I would only blame the drug dealer for children/teens becoming addicts.  

What a terrible drug though.  I can't understand why any adult would decide to take meth.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is claimed, correctly, there is an extremist element in Malaysia, basically out to kill people. Indonesia's worst bombing (Bali) was carried out by a gay Malay terrorist.
> If exporting murderers is a reason to kick a country out of the commonwealth, Australia should be first as they export lots of drug dealing murderers.
> 
> If the world is a toilet, Malaysia is simply trying to clean up after an explosive Australian fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you may have a point there. If Pakistan can be in The Commonwealth then why not Malaysia.
Click to expand...



Pakistan should be booted out of the Commonwealth too.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Action revenge is needed, not BS words that mean nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> All Australians should be strip searched and subjected to body scans before they enter or leave Australia.
> So many evil murderers in that country, you must assume the whole population are daft bastards.
Click to expand...


All Australians should be banned from setting foot in Indonesia anywhere, including Bali.
The Indonesian ambassador should be booted out of Australia, permanently.
All aid money from Australia to Indonesia should cease immediately...Australia to spend in on weapons instead.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is  1.5 kilo ----a LOT?        I have a silly story----
> I was sitting in a little park and some guy stopped
> and asked me   "do you know where I can buy some
> ice"?        I said-     "in the grocery store"     He said
> "how about crack"      I said   "you want cracked ice"?
> He said  "yeah"------I said-----"well ---just get a bag of
> ice and hit it with a hammer-----but be sure to wrap the
> bag in a towel so you don't tear the plastic".
> Does anyone here know that I am THAT clueless? ---
> I was------often still am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what an 'ice' is either and I have a feeling I do not want to know.
Click to expand...


Ice is methamphetamine-----it is a very strong stimulant.    It comes in crystals----I am not sure how people use it---but I think they put some of the crystals into a cigarette---or something like that


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is claimed, correctly, there is an extremist element in Malaysia, basically out to kill people. Indonesia's worst bombing (Bali) was carried out by a gay Malay terrorist.
> If exporting murderers is a reason to kick a country out of the commonwealth, Australia should be first as they export lots of drug dealing murderers.
> 
> If the world is a toilet, Malaysia is simply trying to clean up after an explosive Australian fart.
Click to expand...


Your comment is as disgusting as  is the stinking shariah  shit hole which is  Indonesia.      I knew very little about Malaysia---now I am learning----another stinking shariah shit hole


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> I knew very little



You never will, so fuck off.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew very little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never will, so fuck off.
Click to expand...


I live in a city that has a large muslim population-----in fact several enclaves of the filth.   ------because I have worked with muslims I did learn some of the mouth filth in which muslims engage----in both Arabic and Urdu.     Most of the shit mouths
with which I worked were male-----but since I live near the filth---
I come into contact with the sluts in supermarkets and other shopping places.     I never cease to be amazed by the stink that emerges out from under the black rags on their faces.  
Anyone who imagines that those sluts with rags on their faces are sweet and demur----forget it-----they got the vocabularies of truck drivers----kinda like freddie


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> the filth



Jewish bints tend to think that way, especially when they're extremist pillocks.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the filth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bints tend to think that way, especially when they're extremist pillocks.
Click to expand...


you didn't have to go to Indonesia to get at the muslimah whores----there are lots of muslimah whores in the USA. 
At least try to control the mosque lingo here-----save it
your ass in air mosque orgies


----------



## Politico

Vikrant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
Click to expand...

No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.


----------



## Indofred

Politico said:


> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.



and accepting the punishments they make it clear will apply to you.

It's hardly a secret, they advertise it loads of times, giving them opportunity to back out of their stupidity.
If they decide to take the risk, they can't really moan about it.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and accepting the punishments they make it clear will apply to you.
> 
> It's hardly a secret, they advertise it loads of times, giving them opportunity to back out of their stupidity.
> If they decide to take the risk, they can't really moan about it.
Click to expand...



good point    Freddie-----sorta.      More people should become aware of the vile stench which is shariah


----------



## ChrisL

Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.  

This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.



so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
Click to expand...


That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.  

I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> travel to a country like Malaysia,



I strongly suggest taking a holiday in that wonderful country.
The mix of cultures is a real eye opener.
It's a most interesting place to visit.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.
Click to expand...


If the laws of a country violate human rights then it becomes everybody business to make sure that those laws are eradicated.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.
> 
> I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?
Click to expand...


It is insane to suggest that drugs should be legalized. I am talking about drugs like what was shown in Breaking Bad. I do agree that drug addicts need help and should be given help. Many of them are able to turn their lives around with treatment and counseling.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the filth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bints tend to think that way, especially when they're extremist pillocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to go to Indonesia to get at the muslimah whores----there are lots of muslimah whores in the USA.
> At least try to control the mosque lingo here-----save it
> your ass in air mosque orgies
Click to expand...


I do not think Freddie is from the U.S. I think he is from the U.K. 

U.K. has some very beautiful Muslim women as well.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should not Malaysia be expelled from The Commonwealth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is claimed, correctly, there is an extremist element in Malaysia, basically out to kill people. Indonesia's worst bombing (Bali) was carried out by a gay Malay terrorist.
> If exporting murderers is a reason to kick a country out of the commonwealth, Australia should be first as they export lots of drug dealing murderers.
> 
> If the world is a toilet, Malaysia is simply trying to clean up after an explosive Australian fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment is as disgusting as  is the stinking shariah  shit hole which is  Indonesia.      I knew very little about Malaysia---now I am learning----another stinking shariah shit hole
Click to expand...


Indonesia does have pockets where Islamists do their things. But, Indonesia actually is far less radicalized than Malaysia. Malaysia as a whole is becoming increasingly radicalized. They routinely destroy churches and temples without any concerns for the feelings of their minorities. Even western companies that operate in Malaysia participate in discrimination against non-Muslims at the behest of Malaysian government.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.
> 
> I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is insane to suggest that drugs should be legalized. I am talking about drugs like what was shown in Breaking Bad. I do agree that drug addicts need help and should be given help. Many of them are able to turn their lives around with treatment and counseling.
Click to expand...


Why is it insane?  Drug addicts are going to use them whether they are legal or not.  It really doesn't make a difference to them, except for the fact that by keeping it illegal, a lot wouldn't even attempt to get treatment.  A drug user is not a criminal.  They suffer from addiction.  In Amsterdam and a few others, they treat drug addiction like an illness instead of a crime.  Besides, don't really think there are many drugs that are much worse than alcohol.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.
> 
> I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is insane to suggest that drugs should be legalized. I am talking about drugs like what was shown in Breaking Bad. I do agree that drug addicts need help and should be given help. Many of them are able to turn their lives around with treatment and counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it insane?  Drug addicts are going to use them whether they are legal or not.  It really doesn't make a difference to them, except for the fact that by keeping it illegal, a lot wouldn't even attempt to get treatment.  A drug user is not a criminal.  They suffer from addiction.  In Amsterdam and a few others, they treat drug addiction like an illness instead of a crime.  Besides, don't really think there are many drugs that are much worse than alcohol.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with treating drug addiction as illness. However, it is horrible an idea to legalize drugs like meth or heroine (I am not talking about weed). There is a difference between legalizing dangerous drugs and treating drug addicts in a humane manner. They are two different issues and should not be mixed.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.
> 
> I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is insane to suggest that drugs should be legalized. I am talking about drugs like what was shown in Breaking Bad. I do agree that drug addicts need help and should be given help. Many of them are able to turn their lives around with treatment and counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it insane?  Drug addicts are going to use them whether they are legal or not.  It really doesn't make a difference to them, except for the fact that by keeping it illegal, a lot wouldn't even attempt to get treatment.  A drug user is not a criminal.  They suffer from addiction.  In Amsterdam and a few others, they treat drug addiction like an illness instead of a crime.  Besides, don't really think there are many drugs that are much worse than alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with treating drug addiction as illness. However, it is horrible an idea to legalize drugs like meth or heroine (I am not talking about weed). There is a difference between legalizing dangerous drugs and treating drug addicts in a humane manner. They are two different issues and should not be mixed.
Click to expand...


What is worse about meth/heroin than alcohol? Can you tell me that please?


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the filth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bints tend to think that way, especially when they're extremist pillocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didn't have to go to Indonesia to get at the muslimah whores----there are lots of muslimah whores in the USA.
> At least try to control the mosque lingo here-----save it
> your ass in air mosque orgies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think Freddie is from the U.S. I think he is from the U.K.
> 
> U.K. has some very beautiful Muslim women as well.
Click to expand...


Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
beautiful


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you are going to travel to a country like Malaysia, you had better familiarize yourself with their laws and not break them.  I think the punishment is unfair, but this woman certainly holds some of the responsibility.  If she hadn't been breaking the law, she would not be in this situation.  Who are we to tell another country what to do?  They certainly aren't the only country with such laws.
> 
> This should make us who live in the United States realize just how lucky we are to be citizens of one of the greatest countries on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true------     americans should become aware of just that a shariah shit hole is all about.      Islamo Nazi pigs FINANCE  their filth with drug sales in the USA       USA heroin is ISLAMIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why drugs should be legalized, and drug addicts treated instead of put in jail.  I think that by doing this, we could put a HUGE dent in the drug traffickers profits.  Not to mention, more people who are using drugs might get the help that they need.
> 
> I must note though, usually when a person is busted for drugs, they were caught with the drugs because they were breaking another law.  Why can't we just treat drugs like we treat alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is insane to suggest that drugs should be legalized. I am talking about drugs like what was shown in Breaking Bad. I do agree that drug addicts need help and should be given help. Many of them are able to turn their lives around with treatment and counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it insane?  Drug addicts are going to use them whether they are legal or not.  It really doesn't make a difference to them, except for the fact that by keeping it illegal, a lot wouldn't even attempt to get treatment.  A drug user is not a criminal.  They suffer from addiction.  In Amsterdam and a few others, they treat drug addiction like an illness instead of a crime.  Besides, don't really think there are many drugs that are much worse than alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with treating drug addiction as illness. However, it is horrible an idea to legalize drugs like meth or heroine (I am not talking about weed). There is a difference between legalizing dangerous drugs and treating drug addicts in a humane manner. They are two different issues and should not be mixed.
Click to expand...


Well??   Why is alcohol "okay" but other drugs are not okay?  Alcohol is a drug too you know.  You are just ingesting it in a different manner by drinking it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!


----------



## irosie91

HenryBHough said:


> Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!



meth is very dangerous----people like me have seen the outcome-------it actually can induce psychosis----but also
dangerous behavior and high blood pressure leading to
intracerebral hemorrhage


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth is very dangerous----people like me have seen the outcome-------it actually can induce psychosis----but also
> dangerous behavior and high blood pressure leading to
> intracerebral hemorrhage
Click to expand...


So can alcohol.  Plenty of people die from alcohol and alcohol-related deaths every single year, and cigarettes too.  Doesn't anyone else find it weird that alcohol and cigarettes are legal, but everything else is illegal?  This HAS to be about the money.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth is very dangerous----people like me have seen the outcome-------it actually can induce psychosis----but also
> dangerous behavior and high blood pressure leading to
> intracerebral hemorrhage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So can alcohol.  Plenty of people die from alcohol and alcohol-related deaths every single year, and cigarettes too.  Doesn't anyone else find it weird that alcohol and cigarettes are legal, but everything else is illegal?  This HAS to be about the money.
Click to expand...



yeah----sugar too.       No ----it is not about the money
People have been dying from sexual activity for centuries----actually millennia        There is an ongoing effort to render
cigarettes illegal,          sex is illegal in some circumstances  ----we like to refer to all of this stuff as PUBLIC HEALTH.
As for the lady------no decent person should travel to Malaysia
or Indonesia ------both are shariah shitholes.    People can die there of   shariah.      Quarantine is not a new concept----remember?  it shows up in the play  ROMEO AND JULIET--------I see no reason to not quarantine for life any person who
sets foot in a shariah shit hole for the sake of public health.  ----there are outbreaks of polio and plague in some shariah shit holes


----------



## bianco

In Malaysia [and reportedly in other Asian etc countries] you don't have to actually be guilty to be sentenced to death.

BBC News ASIA-PACIFIC British nurse sentenced to death

_*British nurse sentenced to death 
*
2000

A British nurse charged with drug smuggling in Malaysia has been sentenced to death by hanging.
Father-of-two David Chell, 57, from Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, was found guilty of possession of more than half a kilo of heroin.
Mr Chell, who says the heroin was planted on him, is to appeal against the sentence.

Mr Chell, a psychiatric nurse, was charged after an airport guard claimed to have discovered drugs on him as he prepared to board a flight to Australia in October 1998.
Customs officers at Penang Airport in northern Malaysia say they found the drugs in Mr Chell's underwear.
*But Mr Chell said one of the security officers produced the bag of heroin from underneath a cushion in the airport examination room where he was taken. *_

______________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Death row Briton freed after appeal judges condemn trial - Telegraph

_*Death row Briton freed after appeal judges condemn trial *

2001

A BRITON sentenced to hang for drug smuggling in Malaysia was freed yesterday after an appeal court found his original trial was full of "contradictions and inconsistencies".
David Chell was immediately released and, despite an attempt by Malaysian police to re-arrest him for out-staying his visa, spent his first night of liberty in a hotel in Penang. Sudden freedom brought an end to a year's solitary confinement following a trial in which he claimed that the prosecution was based on fabricated evidence.
After his release, Mr Chell, 57, said: "All I can say is it's not before time. I know it sounds cliched but the whole thing has been a living nightmare and shouldn't have happened to anyone." The quashing of his conviction by three appeal court judges represented an extremely rare occurrence in Malaysian legal history. _


----------



## irosie91

no one should visit   shariah shit holes


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth is very dangerous----people like me have seen the outcome-------it actually can induce psychosis----but also
> dangerous behavior and high blood pressure leading to
> intracerebral hemorrhage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So can alcohol.  Plenty of people die from alcohol and alcohol-related deaths every single year, and cigarettes too.  Doesn't anyone else find it weird that alcohol and cigarettes are legal, but everything else is illegal?  This HAS to be about the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah----sugar too.       No ----it is not about the money
> People have been dying from sexual activity for centuries----actually millennia        There is an ongoing effort to render
> cigarettes illegal,          sex is illegal in some circumstances  ----we like to refer to all of this stuff as PUBLIC HEALTH.
> As for the lady------no decent person should travel to Malaysia
> or Indonesia ------both are shariah shitholes.    People can die there of   shariah.      Quarantine is not a new concept----remember?  it shows up in the play  ROMEO AND JULIET--------I see no reason to not quarantine for life any person who
> sets foot in a shariah shit hole for the sake of public health.  ----there are outbreaks of polio and plague in some shariah shit holes
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but I don't really understand your opinion on this particular situation.  Do you think the woman should or should not get the death penalty?  You seem to be against the drugs, yet at the same time, you seem to be against the Malaysian government wanting to execute the woman for the drugs?  I'm just wondering your stance on the topic.


----------



## Indofred

> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful



Are you saying US women are whores?
I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
Click to expand...


You need to edit your post because that is NOT my quote.


----------



## Indofred

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to edit your post because that is NOT my quote.
Click to expand...


Sorry, will edit now.
EDIT - done. Sorry again.


----------



## ChrisL

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to edit your post because that is NOT my quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, will edit now.
Click to expand...


Thanks so much.  I don't want that post attributed to me, calling any of these women "whores" is just not right, IMO.


----------



## bianco

irosie91 said:


> no one should visit   shariah shit holes



I won't be, gold plated guarantee.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
Click to expand...


Don't use this thread to demean American women or any women. Thanks!


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of all the liberals who physical appearance could be improved if Medicaid covered meth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meth is very dangerous----people like me have seen the outcome-------it actually can induce psychosis----but also
> dangerous behavior and high blood pressure leading to
> intracerebral hemorrhage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So can alcohol.  Plenty of people die from alcohol and alcohol-related deaths every single year, and cigarettes too.  Doesn't anyone else find it weird that alcohol and cigarettes are legal, but everything else is illegal?  This HAS to be about the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah----sugar too.       No ----it is not about the money
> People have been dying from sexual activity for centuries----actually millennia        There is an ongoing effort to render
> cigarettes illegal,          sex is illegal in some circumstances  ----we like to refer to all of this stuff as PUBLIC HEALTH.
> As for the lady------no decent person should travel to Malaysia
> or Indonesia ------both are shariah shitholes.    People can die there of   shariah.      Quarantine is not a new concept----remember?  it shows up in the play  ROMEO AND JULIET--------I see no reason to not quarantine for life any person who
> sets foot in a shariah shit hole for the sake of public health.  ----there are outbreaks of polio and plague in some shariah shit holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't really understand your opinion on this particular situation.  Do you think the woman should or should not get the death penalty?  You seem to be against the drugs, yet at the same time, you seem to be against the Malaysian government wanting to execute the woman for the drugs?  I'm just wondering your stance on the topic.
Click to expand...


I don't know enough about the case.     execution is a bit harsh for being a drug dealer-----if that is what she is.   As to
selling the stuff-------did she have buyers?


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't use this thread to demean American women or any women. Thanks!
Click to expand...


there are lots of whores in the USA------most American women are not whores


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't use this thread to demean American women or any women. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are lots of whores in the USA------most American women are not whores
Click to expand...


Whores are off topic  So let us get back to the topic which is cruelty displayed by Malaysia.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie said he is from the USA--------lots of whores are
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying US women are whores?
> I've never been to that country, so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't use this thread to demean American women or any women. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are lots of whores in the USA------most American women are not whores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whores are off topic  So let us get back to the topic which is cruelty displayed by Malaysia.
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## bianco

Return to Paradise Official Trailer #1 - Vince Vaughn Movie (1998) HD 

Here is 'Lewis' being dragged from his cell to the gallows for execution-slaughtering. 
Here is Malaysia in plain sight.
Baaah!

Time for Malaysia to be punished, boycotted etc.
Famous global car makers build some of their cars in Malaysia.


----------



## Politico

Vikrant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the laws of a country violate human rights then it becomes everybody business to make sure that those laws are eradicated.
Click to expand...

It's not a human right violation. It's about violating the law.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the laws of a country violate human rights then it becomes everybody business to make sure that those laws are eradicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a human right violation. It's about violating the law.
Click to expand...


Nope. It is about a law which violates human rights.


----------



## Politico

No she violated their laws. Hopefully she will be executed quickly so you and your friends with short memories who have never left your grandma's basements can move on. On that note I unlike your poser ass have actually been there.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> No she violated their laws. Hopefully she will be executed quickly so you and your friends with short memories who have never left your grandma's basements can move on. On that note I unlike your poser ass have actually been there.



Listen you idiot. It is you who lives in your grandma's basement. I understand that you support human rights violations. I also understand that you are an uncivilized boar. But try to at least strive to be a better person.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Whores are off topic  So let us get back to the topic which is cruelty displayed by Malaysia.



 or cruelty by Australian drug dealers that Malaysia is trying to stop.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whores are off topic  So let us get back to the topic which is cruelty displayed by Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or cruelty by Australian drug dealers that Malaysia is trying to stop.
Click to expand...


I live in a city in which one can easily buy drugs------I don't buy them      
I have never encountered a drug dealer who tried to FORCE them on me.      Why do you say drug dealers  are
"cruel"      According to a person with whom I used to work who also did some stuff for the  DEA      (us  drug enforcement agency)     most of the Heroin in the metropolitan area   (New York,  New Jersey and Connecticut)   comes
from  Afghanistan and is sold in the USA to finance the
Taliban.       He told me that the heroin is brought in ----in
clumps shaped like discs------and are marked with a little
imprint of two scimitars------if you are familiar with a phenomenon called "Islamic art"      scimitars are a really
BIG BIGGIE.   Nice of your guys to decorate their heroin


----------



## Indofred

irosie91 said:


> I live in a city in which one can easily buy drugs



I live in a city where it's far harder to buy drugs, partially because we shoot drug smugglers, and dump dealers and manufacturers a long time in prison, commonly for ever.
You get 5 years for selling a bit of weed out here, so not many people sell weed.
The lack of drugs is reflected in the low crime figures.
Out here, you can leave your cell phone on a restaurant table when you go to the toilet, and it'll still be there when you get back.
A local meth lab got busted, I filmed a little of the lab, and asked one of the police how long the guy would go to prison for - until he dies, with no hope of seeing the world again as a free man.
Personally, I believe they would be better shooting him.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city in which one can easily buy drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city where it's far harder to buy drugs, partially because we shoot drug smugglers, and dump dealers and manufacturers a long time in prison, commonly for ever.
> You get 5 years for selling a bit of weed out here, so not many people sell weed.
> The lack of drugs is reflected in the low crime figures.
> Out here, you can leave your cell phone on a restaurant table when you go to the toilet, and it'll still be there when you get back.
> A local meth lab got busted, I filmed a little of the lab, and asked one of the police how long the guy would go to prison for - until he dies, with no hope of seeing the world again as a free man.
> Personally, I believe they would be better shooting him.
Click to expand...


You enjoy death and gory stuff. We get it. But don't use curtailing drug trade as an excuse for this fetish. You take a drug dealer out of action by simply imprisoning him/her. You do not need the execution. It seems like your enthusiasm for executions is more driven by personal psychological issues and it has nothing to do with effects of drug trade on the society.


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city in which one can easily buy drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city where it's far harder to buy drugs, partially because we shoot drug smugglers, and dump dealers and manufacturers a long time in prison, commonly for ever.
> You get 5 years for selling a bit of weed out here, so not many people sell weed.
> The lack of drugs is reflected in the low crime figures.
> Out here, you can leave your cell phone on a restaurant table when you go to the toilet, and it'll still be there when you get back.
> A local meth lab got busted, I filmed a little of the lab, and asked one of the police how long the guy would go to prison for - until he dies, with no hope of seeing the world again as a free man.
> Personally, I believe they would be better shooting him.
Click to expand...


So...now we come to 'me'...I, personally, myself.
Say this person who got the bright idea to start up a meth lab to make money and sell drugs to people.......were my child...just say.
This person is someone's child. someone's baby they brought home from hospital and raised to adulthood.

My child?
What would I want to happen to them?
*My* child?
What would I want the govt/cops to do to this child of mine?
Answer; nothing!
Well, allow me to confine them to my care/my home...for a few years 24/7...locked house/apartment, locked room, "chains".
That of course would not be happening, as the govt/cops are the rulers of the land.

Ask yourselves, your family, extended family, friends, work colleagues etc...what *exactly* they would want to see happen to their children if they were caught smuggling drugs, found in possession of drugs, selling drugs at a dance festival, distributing drugs amongst their friends at a dance festival/niteclub...the drugs their friends had asked them to get for them.

I asked my relatives; "If your [pretty] daughter XXX were caught with some drugs at a concert etc, or caught with drugs she was distributing amongst her friends at a concert /niteclub etc...would you want her arrested?
Their answer?  "No"
"Would you want her to be put in prison"?
Their answer?  "No"
"If she were caught smuggling drugs would you want her put in prison or worse"?
Their answer?  "No".


----------



## bianco

Politico said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she didn't want to be executed she shouldn't have been carrying the stuff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about what she wants. It is about what the civilized world wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's about following the laws of the country you are smuggling shit into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the laws of a country violate human rights then it becomes everybody business to make sure that those laws are eradicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a human right violation. It's about violating the law.
Click to expand...


It is a human rights violation, as are all death chambers.

The Universal Declaration of Human Rights

_*Article 3.*
_


_

Everyone has the right to life, .............................
_
_*Article 5.*
_


_

No one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment.
_
_*Article 7.*
_


_

All are equal before the law and are entitled without any discrimination to equal protection of the law. All are entitled to equal protection against any discrimination in violation of this Declaration and against any incitement to such discrimination.
_


----------



## irosie91

Freddie-----you live in a city in which the DEMAND FOR DRUGS is so prevalent------that you barbarians have to murder those who
sell them to the needy unhappy victims of your DISGUSTING SOCIETY.     The use of drugs and---even the use of alcohol is
SELF HELP  against misery-------well documented fact in the annals of human behavior.      In shariah shit holes------non muslims can sustain themselves by making wine and whiskey----
which muslims buy EAGERLY.      I  have encountered far more
muslim alcoholics and drug addicted than ------jewish.     I grew up in a jewish household-----bottles of wine, and whiskey remained untouched in the basement of our house    (mother, father and five kids)         I did manage to use a bottle of  whiskey left over from  my brother's bar mitzvah-------to preserve my college biology dissection----FROG.     It was not wasted.        Now tell us that no one drinks whiskey in the shariah shit hole----INDONESIA-----I need a good laugh


----------



## bianco

Ah yes, Malaysia...

Leaked video shows drug trafficker being caned in malaysia

*Foreigners caned most in Malaysia *
When video of a drug trafficker being caned (rotaned) in Malaysia was leaked onto the Internet last week it resulted in headlines and still images from the video appearing in leading newspapers around the world.
It wasn’t that people being caned in Malaysia was something the world hadn’t heard of before, but rather the first time that actual footage or photographs of the barbaric act of caning prisoners had been seen publicly outside of Malaysia.
The video of the prisoner being caned was rapidly copied from the original posting site, Liveleak.com to video hosting sites around the world.


Read more: Leaked video shows drug trafficker being caned in malaysia http://photo-journ.com/foreigners-flogged-most-in-malaysia/#ixzz3NtHsWmR7 
Thank you for reading photo-journ's newsblog. ¬© to all material is retained unless stated otherwise. 
Follow us: @photo_journ on Twitter

A freeze frame from the smuggled video showing a The barbaric act of caning prisoners in Malaysia leaves serious injuries and is not just for violent crimes. More than 6,000 people a year are caned in Malaysia, including illegal immigrants and white collar criminals. prisoner being caned in Malaysia.

*Caning in Malaysia*
Caning in Malaysia dates back to British colonial times and involves using a wet rattan stick to whip the prisoner on his buttocks, often splitting the skin and leaving scars that can last up to ten years.
Human rights groups globally have condemned the practice of caning prisoners, labeling it as “barbaric” and “inhumane,” while The Bar Council of Malaysia, which represents 8,000 lawyers, called for caning to be abolished and stepped up its campaign against it.

Those detected with as little as 2 grams of heroin, 5 grams of cocaine, 100 grams of raw or prepared opium, 20 grams of marijuana or 5 grams of amphetamine, methamphetamine or MDMA are liable to a prison sentence of between two and five years, and between three and nine strokes of the rotan.

A freeze frame from the smuggled video showing a The barbaric act of caning prisoners in Malaysia leaves serious injuries and is not just for violent crimes. More than 6,000 people a year are caned in Malaysia, including illegal immigrants and white collar criminals. prisoner being caned in Malaysia.

Caning can be used to punish more than 40 crimes in Malaysia, including certain white-collar crimes such as criminal misappropriation, criminal breach of trust and cheating.
In fact, the most often application of the rotan is to the posterior of illegal migrants, asylum seekers and those who overstay their visit or work visa’s.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> You enjoy death and gory stuff.


No, that's why I want to see an end to drug use.
These people kill by the thousand, but the silly end of society seems to support the "Human rights" of people that kill humans.
When they engage in mass murder, and they do, they lose the right to be treated as normal people.
Killing them is the way to stop more more murderers, so be it.
A small number in the drugs trade dead would mean thousands of lives saved, so I call for ALL dealers to face execution.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> I asked my relatives



This might well be true, what would they have said if you asked them what should happen to the man who forced their daughter into prostitution, and killed her?


----------



## bianco

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my relatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might well be true, what would they have said if you asked them what should happen to the man who forced their daughter into prostitution, and killed her?
Click to expand...


I asked them about drugs.


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy death and gory stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's why I want to see an end to drug use.
> These people kill by the thousand, but the silly end of society seems to support the "Human rights" of people that kill humans.
> When they engage in mass murder, and they do, they lose the right to be treated as normal people.
> Killing them is the way to stop more more murderers, so be it.
> A small number in the drugs trade dead would mean thousands of lives saved, so I call for ALL dealers to face execution.
Click to expand...


You do not have to kill a drug dealer to neutralize his drug dealing. This can be done by imprisoning the drug dealer. Ultimately, the person who consumes the drug is responsible should the death occurs for his death not the drug dealer. Drug dealing should be dealt with firmly and this can be done with arrest and imprisonment of the dealers.


----------



## Indofred

Vikrant said:


> Ultimately, the person who consumes the drug is responsible



I make allowances for the weak minded.
Do you agree, if a man rapes a mentally subnormal woman, it's her fault?


----------



## Vikrant

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, the person who consumes the drug is responsible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make allowances for the weak minded.
> Do you agree, if a man rapes a mentally subnormal woman, it's her fault?
Click to expand...


In your mind, you may be thinking that you are making an intelligent argument but I can assure that you are not.


----------



## bianco

If I keep going into the cake shop and buying double layer chocolate sponge cakes with exquisite icing, eating two every day, blowing up to 600 pounds and then dying, whose fault is it?

____________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Drug dealing is a bad thing to do...so too is execution-homiciding human beings in death chambers.
2 bad things don't do anyone any good.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> If I keep going into the cake shop and buying double layer chocolate sponge cakes with exquisite icing, eating two every day, blowing up to 600 pounds and then dying, whose fault is it?
> 
> ____________________________________________
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Drug dealing is a bad thing to do...so too is execution-homiciding human beings in death chambers.
> 2 bad things don't do anyone any good.



The cake maker should be executed if we were to use Indofred's logic.


----------



## hipeter924

Vikrant said:


> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges


Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, and most countries in Asia have similar laws.

Not to suggest that it isn't awful what is happening to the woman, but she should have searched her bag before it went through security - as well as put locks on her bag and kept it in her field of vision at all times.

Whenever I visit countries with extreme laws on drug possession, I check my bag for drugs before I put it through security, and keep my bags in clear view.

That way if someone puts something in, I can see it, and report it the moment it happens. Authorities are much more likely to believe you are innocent, if you report that someone has tampered with your bag and maybe stolen something out of it.


----------



## Vikrant

hipeter924 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, and most countries in Asia have similar laws.
> 
> Not to suggest that it isn't awful what is happening to the woman, but she should have searched her bag before it went through security - as well as put locks on her bag and kept it in her field of vision at all times.
> 
> Whenever I visit countries with extreme laws on drug possession, I check my bag for drugs before I put it through security, and keep my bags in clear view.
> 
> That way if someone puts something in, I can see it, and report it the moment it happens. Authorities are much more likely to believe you are innocent, if you report that someone has tampered with your bag and maybe stolen something out of it.
Click to expand...


I have placed locks on my checked bags before. Authorities simply break it when they feel like peeking inside my luggage. I do not bother with it anymore. I have noticed though when I check my luggage at the airports in India, they seal the luggage with a specially marked plastic. But even that seal can be taken apart easily by someone once the luggage goes out of my view.


----------



## Politico

Vikrant said:


> Listen you idiot. It is you who lives in your grandma's basement. I understand that you support human rights violations. I also understand that you are an uncivilized boar. But try to at least strive to be a better person.


Speaking of idiots. Boars are something you eat. And you have no idea what I support.


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you idiot. It is you who lives in your grandma's basement. I understand that you support human rights violations. I also understand that you are an uncivilized boar. But try to at least strive to be a better person.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of idiots. Boars are something you eat. And you have no idea what I support.
Click to expand...


What you support is on display for everyone to see.


----------



## Politico

I support following the law.


----------



## irosie91

Politico said:


> I support following the law.



I support complete avoidance of shariah cesspits to the point of
quarantine.  -----    anyone who enters should not be permitted to return


----------



## Vikrant

Politico said:


> I support following the law.



Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
Click to expand...


so true-       AND-------the Islamic laws which deal with non
muslims are drawn from the same source as that from which
Adolf drew his Nuremburg laws--------to wit----the  JUSTINIAN 
CODE of the FIRST REICH-----------always remember
                CALIPHATE   is equivalent to  REICH


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true-       AND-------the Islamic laws which deal with non
> muslims are drawn from the same source as that from which
> Adolf drew his Nuremburg laws--------to wit----the  JUSTINIAN
> CODE of the FIRST REICH-----------always remember
> CALIPHATE   is equivalent to  REICH
Click to expand...


Not all laws server justice. Some laws serve injustice.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
Click to expand...

No Vik,they Gassed Russians,Homosexuals,The Disabled wether they were Anglo-Saxon or not....all the Best Vik, for 2015...steve


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true-       AND-------the Islamic laws which deal with non
> muslims are drawn from the same source as that from which
> Adolf drew his Nuremburg laws--------to wit----the  JUSTINIAN
> CODE of the FIRST REICH-----------always remember
> CALIPHATE   is equivalent to  REICH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all laws server justice. Some laws serve injustice.
Click to expand...

Vik,how come you have a Cricketer,padding down his crease in your Avie????steve


----------



## theliq

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Malaysians have gone insane.
> 
> ---
> 
> A 51 year-old Sydney mother of four faces the death penalty after allegedly carrying methamphetamine while in transit through Kuala Lumpur's international airport.
> 
> The woman was travelling from Shanghai to Melbourne on December 7 when she was searched by police and allegedly found to be carrying 1.5 kilograms of the drug known as "ice".
> 
> Under Malaysia's decades-long campaign against drugs, the woman faces death by hanging if found guilty of carrying more than 50 grams of methamphetamine.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have not released any details of the woman's arrest by customs officials at the airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sydney woman faces death penalty in Malaysia for drug charges
> 
> 
> 
> Death for drug trafficking has been the law in Malaysia for decades, as the article states.
> 
> Everybody knows that.
> 
> That is part of the risk that keeps prices high.
> 
> Nobody can defend "ice", or international drug smugglers who commit capital crimes.
> 
> Where's the beef?
Click to expand...

Every Australian knows the risks and the Law in Malaysia.....and Australians have been hung and shot in the past.......When in Rome.......and When in Malaysia..........they are not mad,just their Law for drug runners/mules.

steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true-       AND-------the Islamic laws which deal with non
> muslims are drawn from the same source as that from which
> Adolf drew his Nuremburg laws--------to wit----the  JUSTINIAN
> CODE of the FIRST REICH-----------always remember
> CALIPHATE   is equivalent to  REICH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all laws server justice. Some laws serve injustice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vik,how come you have a Cricketer,padding down his crease in your Avie????steve
Click to expand...


Cricket is my favorite sport. I played it till I left India. I hope you do not mind my Avatar.


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support following the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler had laws where it was OK to gas and kill anyone who was not Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Vik,they Gassed Russians,Homosexuals,The Disabled wether they were Anglo-Saxon or not....all the Best Vik, for 2015...steve
Click to expand...


Happy New Year Steve! May the new year be prosperous for you, your family and Australia.


----------



## bianco

Barbaric human rights wasteland.


----------

